# Has anybody else had this happen?



## daspyknows (Mar 4, 2021)

The last two days I have had a page hijacked from this site.  Yesterday it was my Norton antivirus had expired (I don't use Norton) and today it was my McAfee subscription had expired.  I closed window and checked my McAfee and it is not expired and will not for months.  It hasn't happened on any other sites.  Has anyone else experienced this.  This has happened using Chrome  Version 88.0.4324.190 (Official Build) (64-bit) .


----------



## zwiller (Mar 5, 2021)

On Firefox but I have had occasional things like this in the past but has been some time since I've seen it (knocks wood).


----------



## olaf (Mar 5, 2021)

Are you basically getting an ad that covers the page forcing you to close the browser?  If so that's what I was dealing with a couple weeks ago, BASF ad. I just switched to the Samsung browser with an ad block extension.


----------



## forktender (Mar 5, 2021)

All is good here on my laptop running chrome.
Download the free version of Malwarebytes and run every scan that you can, if you know how to run them in safe mode that's even better. I'm betting that you picked up a redirect bug somewhere.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 5, 2021)

Have scanned and all clean.  It has actually taken over the entire page so must close and restart.  The page wants to steal credit card info.  Next time I will do a page inspect and see what it is hiding.  Note, it has not happened with any other site.


----------



## forktender (Mar 5, 2021)

Take a screenshot and post what it looks like it might help the admin figure out what is going on if it is on their end.
Did you run the scans in safe mode?

Good luck.
Dan


----------

